# Big 3 Question!!!



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Where can I upgrade my wire from the engine to the chassis? I know I have to upgrade this wire, plus the one from the alternator to the battery, then battery to ground. But no mechanic around me knows what I'm talkin about when I ask. Where, exactly can I add a new wire so that my electrical system works more efficiently??? Please help!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

what are you talking about...?
A wire from the engine to the chassis?
Do you mean a ground cable? Cause I don't think that the engine gives out electricity, other than the battery and alternator.

Honestly, Nissan has a great electrical system, and was designed for optimal performance. Based upon how to run your electrical system more efficiantly, you cant solve all of your problems with a wire or cable, unless your talking about your "Sound system"
If you want your sound system to run great, and keep enough juice in your battery, and run everything without frieing your alternator, than buy a "capicator". And no they are not for (show), they store extra energy for your amplifier for its necesities.

So... 
1.) Wire from Engine to Chassis ... no idea
2.) Wire to alternator to battery ... not sure check haynes manual.

This may not be a accurate post for solving your needs, since you come off as an ass in your past posts, 
*I am responding to aid in the assistance in which you call upon*
my opinion


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey, what's the haynes manual? Where can I get one for my car? Does it list everything in the car, stereo/wires/alternator/engine???


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, I need to know where the engine is grounded at? Where should I be looking to see where the engine is currently grounded?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Go to your local AutoZone/Checker Auto Parts/Pep Boys and there are really thick detailed books.

My Haynes manual explains everything, about everything, even on how to remove the sunvisors, which is only unscrewing 2 screws.

It shows the in's and out of everything, body, engine, transmission, electrical, chassis, interior, exterior.

They are about $15 bux, and trust me, they will help you with everything.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

WHY do you need to replace your engine ground???? 

SIMPLE SOLUTION:
for stereo purposes run about 12"to14" of 4gauge wire from your battery to the car. THAT will give plenty enough grounding for your system. THATS IT

as far as the grounding the engine you have to understand that it is isolated from the "chassis" by rubber motor mounts. so to provide grounding for sensors and electical componets that are on the engine itself. nissan figured long an hard for the proper wire for that application. dont mess with it. for stereo reasons (which im assuming this is for,based on you bio) the engine ground is more than ok.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

OK, first of all...simply upgrading your wire will make a world of difference. You can typically get up to a 1.5 volt increase when your car is on. This may not sound like a big deal, but with many of todays amps (with their regulated power supplies) put out more than 25% more power when you look at their ratings between 12 volts and 14.4 volts. This will not only upgrade the performance of your audio system...but your overall electrical system as well. Think of it this way...would you want a fireman to come to put out a fire at your house with a garden hose? No, you'd want them to have the biggest hose they could find. Your electrical system is the same way...the smaller the "hose" (wire), the less "water" (electrical current) that can be passed through.
Usually, the wire that goes from the alternator to the battery, and the ground from the battery to the chasis is about 6 gauge. If you really want to make a difference in your car's electrical system, I would recommend running 1/0 gauge wire from both. 1/0 gauge wire is pretty expensive (retails for about $6 a foot), and then you will need to get some connectors as well (either crimpable or crimpless connectors). I would say that you will get better results from upgrading your wire than you would get out of a capacitor. Caps do serve their purpose...they provide current to your amps during peak times when your electrical system cannot keep up. They are also designed to charge/discharge at a very rapid rate (unlike your battery). But if you beef up your wiring, you will have less of a chance that your car's electrical system cannot keep up. And if your car's electrical system can keep up with the amount of current being drawn...then you really don't have much use for a cap.

If you have any other questions pertaining to this matter...feel free to drop me a line


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

*wise guy


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> **wise guy *


I certainly try:banana:


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

I changed the ground wire in my car. I made two short cables with ends. One went from the batt to the ground just behind it under the air box. The other went from there to a bolt on the motor next to the radiator hose. I just followed the stock path and used the stock parts. I used good quality 1/0 and the whole thing didnt cost too much. I only run 2 amps (one is a reference 300 and the other is a pos ppi thats gonna get changed out to a lil wonder when ever i get the time to swap it). When I have the car off now it makes a big difference, it dosent fade my lights and everything nearly as much. I believe the stock wire size is 6awg so your looking at a much bigger wire. I havent found any other spot on the car where it would put a ground from the motor to the chassi. I didnt replace anything on the alt. I run a 4gage wire from my batt to trunk for the ref300 and a small 10 gage for the pos ppi. The ref 300 is only running a single 12 soundstream mule and the ppi is running a set of kicker reference 5's. Its not a big system but its good enough for me. I also noticed a slight increase with fuel economy (maybe 1mpg). I thought that was very strange, but my old cable was very coroded and nasty.

-sean


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

FINALLY!!! Sean and Sentrastyle know what I'm talkin about. 

Sean, I will search around the radiator hose for the connection to the engine like you said, but they probably stuck it in a different place. I've been to many places and they don't know what I'm talkin about. I've been to mechanics and they want to splice into the wire and run a thicker wire, but that wouldn't do shit. 

I am not exactly gonna change the wire. I've heard that I could just add another 4 ga wire or so, maybe 1/0 ga, and add another grounding to the engine and battery, then add another from the alt to the battery. But it might help, with all those extra volts being sent, to upgrade my battery to a red top first.

Hey, I've seen on other posts where people couldn't exactly fit their red top because the posts are backwards, couldn't I just turn the batter 180 degrees and then hook it up??? Why would it have to go in exactly facing like the standard nissan battery?


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

I havent had any problems with the red top. The only thing I had to do is cut a zip tie. I replaced both of the batt connectors. You can go to anywhere that sells stereo stuff and get one. I got two different ones. My + post has two large holes, one for a 4 gage and one for a 1/0, then a couple of 10awg holes. The negative has one big 1/0 and maybe some other stuff, but who cares you only have one wire comming off of it. 

just follow the negative lead off of the batt you will see right where it goes to the car and motor. 

-sean


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Again U da man! 

Sean, the red top, all the stock wires that run to the + batt side, are those all connected together. I'm not around my car right now to check. Do I have to do any cutting of wires or anything to get the red top, and have the batt posts, like RF or something, on top?


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

The only thing you would have to cut when useing the stock wires and an after market post top, would be to cut the old connector off. Then strip off usualy a half inch and slide it into the new connector and tighten it down with the included allen head key they include. You might have to undo some zip ties holdeing the jumble of positive wires to the chassi. Thats about it. Just move the optima all the way to the center of the motor bay. In my 200sx se-r you can move it proably 2 inches in either direction. I just got a new red top optima cuz my old 2nd hand interstate batt, that looks just like a red top and is made by optima for interestate, wouldnt start my car anymore. I swear the real red top is smaller, but I never measured. The new red top came with this black thing on the bottom that I had to take off, but it just snaps off.

-sean


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Aight, you have answered all my questions, well at least for batt and power wires. I am gonna try to do all this shit soon.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Sean, you got any ideas on my other post for the windshield wiper arm??? Just checkin


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

what post is that? I guess I missed that one.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

are u having problems with your system not getting enough volts, lights dimming ect.? because really caps can actually make the problems worse because they are essentially a really fast charge/discharge batteries which mean they give the alternator more work to do in charging them. you might want to consider getting a high output alternator or getting yours rebuilt.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

actually today.. i was looking through "Sports Compact Car" I think thats the magazine, but they sell like 8 guage wires.. in a set of about 10 for your car.. for around $80

They improve the electrical system.. emissions.... and save power for the battery.. and yeh...
Ill look it up.. and give ya the website


----------

